# .45 LRN no wax



## wegriffin8642 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been given 350-400 225gr .45LRN bullets with no wax in the wax ring. Is it okay to shoot these in my ACP without the wax? Any cautions or concerns? At the end of the shooting session, I'll follow with 10-15 rounds of copper clad RN's and clean the barrel with lead solvent---any other things to be concerned with?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Don't use unlubricated lead bullets.* You'll end up with hellacious barrel leading.
If you follow-up with jacketed bullets, intending to "clean out" the lead residue from the barrel, what you'll really be doing is "ironing" the lead more thoroughly into the barrel's steel, making it much, much harder to remove.
There are several ways to lubricate those bullets, including spray-on materials, "tumble-in" materials, and dipping them in melted bullet-lube (after which they'll need to have excess lube removed).
_It is very possible that your unlubricated bullets are also unsized._ That's not good, especially if they're to be used in a semi-auto pistol. (Usually, bullets are lubed and sized in the same operation.)
You need to check a sample for diameter, picking 10% of the bullets out at random and measuring them with a micrometer or accurate caliper. I believe that they should measure between 0.451" and 0.452", for use in .45 ACP (but I'm not absolutely sure). If they're larger than that, they will have to be sized by someone (you?) before use, and they could get lubricated in the same pass through a sizing machine.


----------



## wegriffin8642 (Apr 20, 2009)

Steve--thanks for the info---looks like these bullets may just have to lie around...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

wegriffin8642 said:


> Steve--thanks for the info---looks like these bullets may just have to lie around...


A micrometer to check bullet size is cheap and Lee liquid Alox bullet lube is also cheap and super simple to apply. Dribble a bit in a plastic bowl and swirl it around a bit till they are all coated and then you lay them out on wax paper for about 24 hours to dry. The Worst part is the smell.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=604242
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=466811


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Without a luber/sizer I recommend the alox like posted above.


----------

